# Boots for hunting



## Jellymoon (20 November 2019)

I always understood that wearing boots out hunting is a big no-no and I understand the reasons why.
However, having witnessed a very nasty injury last week where a horse struck into the back of its foreleg, narrowly missing severed tendons, I have decided to explore the possibility of booting in front. 
Those of you who boot, what do you favour? I have some Eskadron neoprene tendon boots in the tack room - would they do? Or is something with a fluffy lining better?


----------



## ycbm (20 November 2019)

Have you got mud or hedges?

.


----------



## Jellymoon (20 November 2019)

ycbm said:



			Have you got mud or hedges?

.
		
Click to expand...

Hedges, woodland.


----------



## ycbm (20 November 2019)

OK. I gave up using boots when I jumped a hedge, a twig got stuck down the top of his boot and both of us nearly hit the deck. My advice is don't, it could kill you both and do a lot worse than if he strikes himself. It was VERY frightening. 

But if you do, tight as feasible at the top and no fluffy linings, they're heavy if they get wet, hold dirt, and the sogginess can risk skin issues like mud fever. 

.


----------



## Templebar (20 November 2019)

I don't boot mine, having been out especially lately in the heavy ground i have seen far more irritation caused by boots on other horses than i have ever seen by striking into themselves or maybe i have been lucky. I wouldn't want to risk mine getting something stuck in them and having to deal with dirt inside them all day and the potential repercussions that might bring. 

If you do look at boots i would go for the lightest weight possible that wont hold water and get heavy. Also that they fit exceptionally well, i watched a guy the other day whose horse had to put up with his back boots slipping down, even when moved up they just fell down again, thankfully he took them off in the end.


----------



## Bernster (20 November 2019)

Iâ€™ve used woof wear event boots.  They seem to be holding up well in mud n stuff.  WW generally are a good fit for my boy.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (20 November 2019)

When I have to boot I use Prolites. We are clay ditch country. I have had no issues or rubs. I always wash leg where the boots have been afterwards.


----------



## spacefaer (20 November 2019)

I don't use boots unless I absolutely have to.  I hunted a young horse years ago in neoprene  brushing boots.  The day after, one of his front legs was hot and swollen - the vet thought he'd done a tendon.  Turn left it was a very bad mud rub. Put me off using neoprene boots though.  

OH'S best horse has a big solid splint which he bangs if left unbooted and he is then lame.  He hunts in the fluffy Clarendon boots which are thick enough to stop any blows bruising his splint. Never had any problems with mud or water  and they've never moved.


----------



## Kat (20 November 2019)

We're in stone wall country so I use westropp knee brushing boots as they protect the knee as well as from brushing injuries.


----------



## LKWilliams (21 November 2019)

I dont boot my hunter and have never had any problems. Boots cause more harm than good with mud rubs! If you are going to use boots put socks underneath them, So get an old pair of socks and cut the toe off so they can be slipped onto the horses legs, tight to they dont slip but not too tight, then boot over the top. This prevents mud getting into the leg! I have found woof wear brushing boots are probably the best to wear if you have too.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 November 2019)

We donâ€™t boot for hunting it overheats the legs and they have to wear them for a long time .
however I have to admit I donâ€™t really use boots at all 
XC but nothing else .


----------



## Shay (22 November 2019)

Yo have to weigh up the risks.  Yes horses can get nasty career ending injuries from catching themselves.  But they can also get nasty career ending injuries from boots - in no small part because they have to wear them for such a long time.   I had one hunter I used overreach boots on as he was close coupled.  I had them front and back because he was also really steady and the kids could stop out of control ponies by running into the back of me.  I put XC boots on an eventer I was trialing - but pulled them off half way through and gave them to a foot follower.  They were N.E.W I think.  I do see people in brushing boots - I presume their horses brush.


----------



## Belindaf (6 December 2019)

I've just bought some dalmar xc boots for my mare. Hate the idea of booting especially coming from NZ where we jump wire but as a thinskinned tb she came home with blood on the legs from a non jumping day in woodlands 🤦‍♀️ will see how they go and hopefully she won't get rubbed


----------

